# Die Polizei habe nach ersten Erkenntnissen aber keine Schüsse abgegeben.



## Learning

Hola, tengo problemas traduciendo esta oración:
Hello, I have some problems when translating the following sentence:

_Die Polizei habe nach ersten Erkenntnissen aber keine Schüsse abgegeben. _

El primer problema es: 
¿Qué significa *nach ersten Erkenntnissen*?
Yo lo he traducido como: *Tras conocerlo*, la policía no ha ofrecido ningún...

Segundo:
¿Qué significa *Schüsse*?


What does *nach ersten Erkenntnissen* and *Schüsse *mean?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Beate

Hallo,

"Schüsse" ist der Plural von Schuss (alte Schreibeweise: Schuß).

"nach ersten Erkenntnissen" ist aus der Polizeisprache und bedeutet ungefähr "nach dem, was man bis jetzt über den Vorfall weiß".

Liebe Grüße Beate


----------



## DonManuel_CH

> El primer problema es:
> ¿Qué significa nach ersten Erkenntnissen?
> Yo lo he traducido como: Tras conocerlo, la policía no ha ofrecido ningún...


Correcto. "Después de conseguir primeros conocimientos/informaciones.."

"Schuss" quiere decir tiro.


----------



## Beate

si, en el sentido de "segun las informaciones que son conocidas hasta ahora"


----------



## Learning

Muchas gracias a todos! 
Ahora me surge un problemilla: Schüsse es balas y ABGEBEN?
:S
Muchas gracias


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Pues, "tirar una bala" suena como lo que estás buscando.


----------



## AGATHA2

Learning said:


> Hola, tengo problemas traduciendo esta oración:
> Hello, I have some problems when translating the following sentence:
> 
> _Die Polizei habe nach ersten Erkenntnissen aber keine Schüsse abgegeben. _
> 
> El primer problema es:
> ¿Qué significa *nach ersten Erkenntnissen*?
> Yo lo he traducido como: *Tras conocerlo*, la policía no ha ofrecido ningún...
> 
> Segundo:
> ¿Qué significa *Schüsse*?
> 
> 
> What does *nach ersten Erkenntnissen* and *Schüsse *mean?
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
nach ersten Erkenntnissen quiere decir según lo que se sabe actualmente 

Schüsse abgeben es disparar


----------



## Sepia

AGATHA2 said:


> nach ersten Erkenntnissen quiere decir según lo que se sabe actualmente
> 
> Schüsse abgeben es disparar



Was hier das grundlegende Problem ist, ist dass es nicht deutlich ist, ob wir von den Erkenntnissen der Polizei oder des Berichtenden reden:

Basiert der Berichtende die Annahme, dass die Polizei keine Schüsse abgab, auf seine ersten Erkenntnisse - sind es die ersten Erkenntnisse des Polizeisprechers, die ergeben, dass die Polizei nicht geschossen habe? Ich finde, es ist ein gutes Beispiel von einem typisch deutschen "Kompakt-Informationssatz", wo man es ein wenig übertrieben hat, und der Satis ist doch etwas unklar geworden.


----------



## AGATHA2

Sepia said:


> "Kompakt-Informationssatz"[/COLOR], wo man es ein wenig übertrieben hat, und der Satis ist doch etwas unklar geworden.


 
Das ist ein wunderschönes Wort  Allerdings finde ich den Satz nicht so unklar, weil "Erkenntnisse" haben in diesem Zusammenhang   eigentlich nur offizielle Stellen, also hier die Polizei. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Journalist in dieser Art von Berichterstattung  von seinen eigenen "Erkenntnissen" sprechen würde


----------

